# Сплошной сегфолт. Помогите

## Puzan

Поставил генту 20070103 c ~x86. Работала. Полазив по форумам решил переставить на x86. Переставил. Под иксами практически все стало вываливаться в сегфолт. Уже перепробовал все, что можно, не помогает. Может кто-то сталкивался с подобным.

Напишу подробней:

Самая первая установка была практически наобум. USE-флаги прописывал в командной строке, ядро gentoo, CFLAGS="-march=pentium-m -O3 -pipe".

Вторую установку сделал с ванильным ядром 2.6.15.7, т.к. старые нвидевские дрова на новых ядрах не компилятся, а новые у меня глючат.

USE-флаги как положено записаны в make.conf и package.use

Вот содержимое конфигурационных файлов:

```

#/etc/make.conf

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -msse2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86"

USE="X qt3 -qt4 kde alsa -oss -gnome unicode -ipv6 jpeg png tiff gif dbus hal jack flac mp3 vorbis speex acpi arts jpeg2k -gpm -gstreamer"

VIDEO_CARDS="nv -apm -ark -chips -cirrus -cyrix -dummy -fbdev -glint -i128 -i740 -i810 -imstt -mga -neomagic -nsc -rendition -s3 -s3virge -savage -siliconmotion -sis -sisusb -tdfx -tga -trident -tseng -v4l -vesa -vga -via -vmware -voodoo -epson -fglrx -mach64 -nvidia -r128 -radeon"

LINGUAS="ru"

```

```

#/etc/portage/package.mask

sys-kernel/gentoo-sources

```

```

#/etc/portage/profile/package.provided

sys-kernel/vanilla-sources-2.6.99

```

```

#/etc/portage/profile/virtuals

virtual/alsa sys-kernel/vanilla-sources

virtual/linux-sources sys-kernel/vanilla-sources

```

```

#/etc/portage/package.use

app-admin/eselect bash-completion

app-admin/syslog-ng -tcpd

app-crypt/gnupg curl

app-misc/mc slang samba -ncurses

app-text/ghostscript-gpl jpeg2k

app-text/poppler-bindings cairo

dev-db/libpq threads

dev-lang/ruby threads

dev-lang/swig ruby

dev-libs/apr-util berkdb -gdbm

dev-libs/cyrus-sasl -gdbm

dev-libs/libxslt -crypt

dev-libs/openssl sse2

dev-util/subversion bash-completion ruby -nowebdaw

kde-base/kdeaddons sdl

kde-base/kdebase ieee1394 openexr opengl samba xcomposite xscreensaver logitech-mouse

kde-base/kdegraphics openexr opengl pdf povray gphoto2

kde-base/kdelibs utempter fam spell openexr

kde-base/kdemultimedia theora encode xine

kde-base/kdenetwork rdesktop wifi

kde-base/kdepim pda

media-gfx/imagemagick truetype wmf

media-libs/flac ogg sse

media-libs/libgphoto2 exif usb

media-libs/libmng lcms

media-libs/libsdl opengl xv

media-libs/libtheora encode

media-libs/speex ogg sse

media-libs/win32codecs quicktime real

media-libs/xine-lib a52 aac asf dvd imagemagick mng modplug opengl samba sdl theora vcd win32codecs xv xvmc

media-sound/jack-audio-connection-kit cpudetection mmx sse

media-video/ffmpeg a52 aac amr encode ieee1394 mmx ogg sdl theora threads truetype xvid

net-print/cups samba

sys-apps/dbus gtk

sys-apps/hal pcmcia

x11-base/xorg-server sdl

x11-libs/cairo glitz svg

x11-libs/qt postgres sqlite opengl

x11-terms/xterm truetype

```

Собственно установка:

```

emerge xorg-x11 kdenetwork kdemultimedia kdepim kdeutils kdeaddons mc app-admin/sudo pptpclient aspell terminus-font

```

Вот система:

```

#/proc/cpuinfo

processor       : 0

vendor_id       : GenuineIntel

cpu family      : 6

model           : 9

model name      : Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1500MHz

stepping        : 5

cpu MHz         : 1500.000

cache size      : 1024 KB

fdiv_bug        : no

hlt_bug         : no

f00f_bug        : no

coma_bug        : no

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 2

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr mce cx8 sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 tm pbe est tm2

bogomips        : 2989.32

#lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82855PM Processor to I/O Controller (rev 03)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82855PM Processor to AGP Controller (rev 03)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 03)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 03)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 03)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-M) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 03)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev 83)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801DBM (ICH4-M) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 03)

00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801DBM (ICH4-M) IDE Controller (rev 03)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) SMBus Controller (rev 03)

00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 03)

00:1f.6 Modem: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Modem Controller (rev 03)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV34M [GeForce FX Go5200] (rev a1)

02:02.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)

02:03.0 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments PCI4510 PC card Cardbus Controller (rev 02)

02:03.1 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Texas Instruments PCI4510 IEEE-1394 Controller

```

Как не хочется пересобирать с -g и ковыряться отладчиком!

Помогите!

----------

## Puzan

Забыл сказать.

сегфолтится twm и почти все кдешные и кутэшные проги.

Вот что при этом выдает kwin:

QFont::setPointSize: Point size <= 0 (-3)

Xft, fontconfig и freetype пересобирал, ядро новое ставил, все иксы пересобрал из ветки ~x86.

Я вообще сначала грешил на CFLAGS, но по-моему это не в них дело.

И первая установка была с CFLAGS="-march=pentium-m -O3 -pipe -msse2 -mmmx"

----------

## KUV

emerge -e world

----------

## Puzan

Уверен, что поможет?...

Уже три раза пересобрал.

----------

## Puzan

В общем снова ставлю систему.

На этот раз CFLAGS='-O2 -march=i686 -pipe'

Скомпилил twm, на удаленном X-сервере работает. Сейчас ставятся локальный иксы, посмотрим, как будет работать.

Похоже все-таки GCC-4.1.1 изрядно глючит на -msse2 -O2, т.к. раньше была LFS с GCC-3.3 и CFLAGS='-msse2 -O3 и пр.'

Может GCC опустить до 3.4?...

PS: Что называется "Жопа есть - а слова нету!"...

----------

## Puzan

Ну вот, и с локальными иксами заработало. Значит проблема в -msse2.

Не используйте -msse2 с gcc-4.1.1, проверено, сцуко.

----------

## Laitr Keiows

 *Puzan wrote:*   

>  Значит проблема в -msse2.

 

Ты уверен что оно поддерживается твоим процом?..

----------

## Puzan

Уверен конечно. В cpuinfo есть, LFS три года работала с этими опциями.

А вообще проблема решилать обновлением компилятора. Сейчас пересобрал все с "-march=pentium-m -O2 -msse2" - работает. Глюков пока не замечено.  :Smile: 

Спасибо за участие.

----------

## ZByte

 *Puzan wrote:*   

> Уверен конечно. В cpuinfo есть, LFS три года работала с этими опциями.
> 
> А вообще проблема решилать обновлением компилятора. Сейчас пересобрал все с "-march=pentium-m -O2 -msse2" - работает. Глюков пока не замечено. 
> 
> Спасибо за участие.

 

Ну ставить ручками такие флаги как -msse2, -msse3, -m3dnow и т.д. не кошерно, причём очень не кошерно. Ибо есть для этого спец USE флаги, которые для пакетов, в которых это имеет смысл, выставляют соответствующие флаги оптимизации. А компилятор он глупый, ему что сказали собрать, то он и соберёт  :Smile: ))))

----------

## Puzan

Я тоже так думаю, но в заднице свербит добавить -msse2  :Smile: 

----------

## ZByte

 *Puzan wrote:*   

> Я тоже так думаю, но в заднице свербит добавить -msse2 

 

Не помню как, но вроде как в генту можно ручками прописать опции для компиляции конкретного пакета, поэтому особой нужды глобально прописывать нет. Для того, для чего свербит, для того и прописывай   :Laughing: 

----------

